# Best place to buy laptop in New York?



## Joe Nonety (7 Feb 2006)

Am having difficulty finding a decent online shop so will resort to bricks and mortar one.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2006)

_CompUSA _or the like are normally as good as anywhere.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Feb 2006)

Are there any voltage issues when buying a laptop in the US for use in Ireland?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2006)

Normally most or all laptops come with a universal power supply/transformer although you might need to get a lead with an _Irish_ 3 pin plug, or just snip off the _US _2 pin one and wire on an _Irish _3 pin one or use a _US/Irish _travel adaptor (or vice versa). But no harm in checking as having to lug around a [broken link removed] could militate against portability!


----------



## Max Hopper (7 Feb 2006)

And CircuitCity or .


----------



## bond-007 (7 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Normally most or all laptops come with a universal power supply/transformer although you might need to get a lead with an _Irish_ 3 pin plug, or just snip off the _US _2 pin one and wire on an _Irish _3 pin one or use a _US/Irish _travel adaptor (or vice versa). But no harm in checking as having to lug around a [broken link removed] could militate against portability!


They are all 100-240v 50-60Hz so they will work on any volatage worldwide.


----------



## extopia (7 Feb 2006)

I'd buy mine in the [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> I'd buy mind in the [broken link removed].


 Do they sell minds there too? I always suspected that _Apple _users had no brains of their own alright!


----------

